# Montana Backcountry Skiing Business for Sale!



## Rossimtn

*More Information Please*

I've emailed and phoned yurtski about this opportunity. Do you know anything else about this sale?


----------



## fortheloveofsnow

where in the swan mountains is the yurt located?


----------



## progers

Missoula? Skiing? I'm confused


----------

